#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Μεταφορά φορτίων σε δοκούς

## φωφώ

Καλημέρα,
θέλω να μάθω πως γίνεται η μεταφορά φορτίων των πλακών στις δοκούς με τον κανόνα 45 ή 60 μοιρών. Που μπορώ να το βρω?

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Μήπως αυτό? Σελίδα 175.. https://www.scribd.com/doc/30966739/...5%CF%82-Czerny

----------

Xάρης, φωφώ

----------


## Xάρης

Θα το βρεις και στο Σχήμα Σ.9.1 του ΕΚΩΣ-2000.
Είναι στο 9ο Κεφάλαιο, §9.1.5, στα σχόλια.

----------

φωφώ

----------

